# girdlestone procedure



## sumrgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to the list & fairly new to ortho coding. I'd appreciate some help with the following: Pt had an infection s/p ORIF left acetabulum pelvis fx with avascular necrosis. Doc performed removal of hardware, resection of femoral head, reaming of the femur with insertion of antibiotic spacer, and reaming of the acetabulum which removed all cartilage. He's calling it a Girdlestone procedure. I looked at 27091, but it wasn't a prosthesis he removed; 27122 is close with the femoral head resection; or I was also conisdering 27132-52 (TH conversion) which I think would include hardware removal, femoral head resection, reaming of the acetabulum, and in a sense the placement of the antibiotic spacer. I'd add the 52 since he didn't place an acetabular component or a true femoral component (just the spacer).

Any ideas???

TIA,
Kristi


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 29, 2008)

You may want to look at the description of procedure code 27122.


----------



## mbort (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the 27122, 20680, and possibly the 11981 depending on your documentation. (I did NOT check CCI edits)

Welcome to the AAPC Forums 

Mary


----------



## sumrgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to you both, that helps a bunch!  I really appreciate it


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 30, 2008)

The 20680 would be bundled into the 27122.


----------

